# I want more 3D Dungeon Decor



## brainstorm (Nov 8, 2009)

I have dungeon tiles, I have enough dungeon forge sets to make a decent 3 encounter dungeon, I have battle mats. What I don't have enough of are things to furnish them. While I don't mind 2 dimensional battlemats and tiles, I hate 2D props. Most of my players ignore props that are 2D, not noticing them or not realizing that they are props. This is irritating, given how these things can affect line of sight, movement, etc. 

I have tried to make or find things to use as 3D props, but it is difficult as not too many companies make them. For example, I have Dwarven Forge doors (all wooden). Mage Knight tables and chairs, pillars, some statues. DDM sarcophagi, statues, and that bear trap thing. Various miscellaneous things that I've picked up like a few beds, a couple of altars, a throne & barrels. I've made a few things such as stone sarcophagi (out of sculpy), trees, shrubbery, & crates (wooden blocks).

For any companies out there that read these boards, please note my humble request for more props. Here's some stuff I'd like to have (all scaled to fit the 25mm miniature scale of course):

Fireplace (as in something you'd see in an inn)
Couches
Area rugs (yeah, I know its 2D, but still)
Stone doors
Iron doors
Cages
Evil dungeon trappings, such as statues, archways, idols, etc.
Burning cauldrons of various sizes
Arcane laboratory stuff, such as tables full of beakers, book shelves of small, medium and large sizes, strange arcane machinery, etc.
Miscellaneous shelves of small, medium and large size
Stairs of various widths and height, both straight and curved ( a spiral stair would be pretty cool)
Torture devises, like a rack, iron maiden, etc.

I'm sure there's more stuff I'd like, but that's what comes to mind. If anyone out there knows where I could pick up some of this kind of stuff, please share or feel free to add to the wish list. Maybe someone will see an opportunity and start producing more of this stuff.


----------



## FATDRAGONGAMES (Nov 8, 2009)

We have a lot of stuff like that in our model sets. Click over and check them out, a lot of it will be found in these three sets:

http://fatdragongames.com/fdg0061.html

http://fatdragongames.com/fdg0059.html

http://fatdragongames.com/fdg0060.html


----------



## malraux (Nov 8, 2009)

Hirst Arts has a lot of accessories, if you don't mind working for them.  You can also check out the Tips and Tricks section, where there's a good amount of diy crafting ideas.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 9, 2009)

Hmmm, some others....

World Works - Paper PDFs
Pubs & Inns






Castles & Keeps





Thoumont's Magic Shop





Mega Minis Dungeon Decor - metal





Grendel - Resin (My favorite - unfortunately Flash images, So I can't show them to their best.)





If you dig around in thrift stores, yard sales, etc. You can still find HeroQuest pretty cheap -





The Auld Grump


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 9, 2009)

Incidentally - the pieces of decor that see the most regular use in my games tends to be stairs. Battles up and down stairs, with folks on the upper areas firing bows make for a lot of fun.  Add a gallery or balcony and it gets even better - I have even had a chandelier swing occur in game (no fig for the chandelier, though).

The Auld Grump


----------



## CharlesRyan (Nov 9, 2009)

Brainstorm, I'm so with you. Can't wait to see what ideas this thread produces!


----------



## Gilladian (Nov 9, 2009)

I make some stuff of my own out of polymer clay and wire and stuff. It works pretty well... 

Check what I've been able to do here: DnD Minis - a set on Flickr

I'm not much of a craftsman, so anyone should be able to do this sort of thing....


----------



## SiderisAnon (Nov 9, 2009)

For "3D" carpets, which OP mentioned, go to a fabric or craft store and buy some scraps of cloth.  Cut them to various sizes.  Drop them on the board for carpets/rungs.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 10, 2009)

Iron Wind Metals  has a small selection of what I believe are Grendel resin cast furnishings. 

And, again with the digging, you may be able to find some Mage Knight Dungeons terrain -




(Image links to Amazon page.)

The Auld Grump


----------



## brainstorm (Nov 11, 2009)

I appreciate the suggestions.  I'm not a big fan of cardstock terrain.  The only reason I like Dungeon Tiles is due to the extra thick stock they use.  I've got many of the Mega Miniatures terrain, I have the Mage Knight Dungeon set.  I'm digging the Grendel resin stuff, though.  Definitely going to have to hunt some of that down!  I have used strips of cloth for carpets.  I was going to buy a carpet bookmark at Borders, until I saw the $7 price tag on it.

This is good stuff, keep it coming!


----------



## Ssadral (Nov 11, 2009)

Well you could always go the dollhouse route. The cons are they are usually a little more expensive than your average dungeon sets, but the pros are the detail you get.

If the price turns you off then at least mine it for carpeting and rugs.

Here is a link to ½ inch stuff. I think it is close to miniature size.

Dollhouse Half Scale


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 11, 2009)

Whoops! I forgot that Christmas is coming!

Michael's and other craft stores often have many decorations that make excellent terrain - barrels, bridges, walls, and lots and lots of pine trees! The Lemax line has had some particularly nice walls on occasion. 





I painted the patches of 'snow' green, and flocked it to become moss.

Also - the Confrontation line by Rakham had a number of 'Scenic Elements' that qualify as decor, I would believe - they were discontinued when Rakham swapped over to plastic, but were available chap, for a while. (And again with the digging....)

The Auld Grump


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 11, 2009)

RAFM has a series of decor pieces, including another favorite - a dead dragon. 






Reaper Miniatures also has a few, but very nice looking, scenic bits.





And, not exactly furniture, but nice as scenics - Blue Moon Manufacturing has a line of resin and metal horse drawn vehicles. My favorite is a hearse - I have used it as the vehicle for a vampire in Mordheim, and in Spcraft as part of a Jazz Funeral.





The Auld Grump, who went digging through his collection.


----------



## CharlesRyan (Nov 11, 2009)

I think it's Reaper that I got a campfire set from. Given how many scenes in the typical RPG take place around the heroes' encampment, I'm astonished how long it took me to find a simple campfire.

(Yellow d4s get old after a while. . . .)


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 11, 2009)

CharlesRyan said:


> I think it's Reaper that I got a campfire set from. Given how many scenes in the typical RPG take place around the heroes' encampment, I'm astonished how long it took me to find a simple campfire.
> 
> (Yellow d4s get old after a while. . . .)



Yep, I think that is in one of their  Adventuring Accessory sets, II or III?

Grendel has a few camps as well - two tents and a fire





A goblin encampment





And World Works has a small set that includes a tarp being used as a tent, and a cold campfire,




The 'tent' is nice (though I can tell you from Boy Scouts that that sort of tent does nothing to keep out the bugs, and, if the wind changes, the rain  ), but the campfire is just part of the tile. The portal and ruins have seen use.

And then there is Portable Adventuring Kit - Campgrounds, by Penguin Labs 




I have never seen this one up close.

I see that the dragon skellie picture didn't make it, so...





And, it may be worth looking in pet stores for aquarium decorations - I have found ruins, treasure chests, and even dinosaur skulls, all for having fish swim around.

The Auld Grump


----------



## darjr (Nov 11, 2009)

That portable product is just the kind of thing I've been looking for!


----------



## MerricB (Nov 11, 2009)

CharlesRyan said:


> I think it's Reaper that I got a campfire set from. Given how many scenes in the typical RPG take place around the heroes' encampment, I'm astonished how long it took me to find a simple campfire.
> 
> (Yellow d4s get old after a while. . . .)




Well, you could always put a small piece of paper in the middle of the battlemat... and set it on fire!

No?

Oh, well! 

Cheers!


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh my God... it's full of stars!


----------



## heirodule (Nov 12, 2009)

*Thomarillion*

Thomarillion. They are german, but ship to the US.

Their dungeon stuff:

Thomarillion Catalogue


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 12, 2009)

heirodule said:


> Thomarillion. They are german, but ship to the US.
> 
> Their dungeon stuff:
> 
> Thomarillion Catalogue



Okay, those are cool.  Site bookmarked!

The Auld Grump
*Ah, slip casting! I did some of that back in the '70s. Thinking about it, I'm surprised that I haven't seen this used for terrain before now. It's a pretty easy and inexpensive process.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 12, 2009)

Not quite as cool, but with some nice bits - J. R. Models







Also noteworthy, for those of a modernish or steampunkish bent - Pegasus Models/Imex has a selection of plastic kits that are fairly easy to find. Image of the Chemical Plant and the Large Gothic Building is from TheWarstore.com - I could not find the manufacturer's site.









The Auld Grump, the chem plant might also work for a Skaven themed scenario, or a dwarven distillery....


----------



## CharlesRyan (Nov 12, 2009)

Armorcast is also a good source--mostly stuff for 40K-style miniatures wargaming, but plenty that works for RPGs and fantasy as well. I have a zillion of their tree stumps, logs, stone walls, barrels, and crates, along with a few river sections and gothic ruins.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 15, 2009)

Heh - another source that I forgot: Cake decorations, in particular wedding cakes.

You can find pillars, fountains, and, if you are feeling sadistic, a _gazebo!_.

Also Lance & Laser had some decor, and are now a part of Armorcast. Among the odder bits -




Flamingos.

You have a gazebo surrounded by flamingos, and that is bound to strike fear into the hearts of adventurers!

Less terrifyingly they have some nice themed bits of decor -








'Cause skulls are always good. (Surrounding the gazebo....)

The Auld Grump


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 15, 2009)

Ugh. Fell asleep at the keyboard (bad sign) and dreamed that I was running a Fantasy Craft game set in Wonderland.

The scenario involved a gazebo surrounded by flamingos, the direct result of this thread.

I woke up while explaining the snicker snack feat....

Time for bed.

The Auld Grump, and I can still remember the scenario....


----------



## Hussar (Nov 15, 2009)

Quick question about fighting on 3d stairs - how do you use minis?  Do the minis fall over?


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 15, 2009)

Hussar said:


> Quick question about fighting on 3d stairs - how do you use minis?  Do the minis fall over?



Most of the stairs that I use cheat - rather than being truly to scale the are wide enough to hold a figure. A matter of the practical over the aesthetic. 
Examples-








(Second image is from Vampifan's World of the Undead. Vampifan has done some very nice builds with cardstock terrain, if you are into zombie mayhem in your games, I can recommend his site.  )

The Auld Grump


----------



## Hussar (Nov 15, 2009)

There are some abso-bloody-lutely fantastic links in here.  That Vampifan site is GREAT!


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 18, 2009)

I realize that the original poster is not a fan of cardstock decor, but, well, free is good.  And here's some more. Some of these pieces are quite complex, and some you may just want to steal pieces from (the pillars from Temple of the Forbidden Eye, for example).










And you can't go too far wrong with a model of the Nautilus.

The Auld Grump


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 24, 2009)

A company that I remembered while talking about doors on another thread - Fantascenes has some good stuff.

Some grave markers and slabs -





Some statues -


Spoiler











Ack! A Gazebo!




(I actually wasn't planning to continue the gazebo schtick, but there it was....)

The Auld Grump

*EDIT* Ack! Those are screen breakingly big pictures.


----------



## Hussar (Nov 25, 2009)

The Auld Grump - some of those pics are a tad big.  

Keep them coming though.  Wow.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 26, 2009)

Hussar said:


> The Auld Grump - some of those pics are a tad big.
> 
> Keep them coming though.  Wow.



Yeah, there were quite a bit smaller on the Fantascene website. 

There is another company, the name of which is escaping me, that makes some very nice 19th century decor - I rather like the idea of a gaslit dungeon.... (My long range plot for my current Spycraft Steampunk game involves a theological analytic engine named MOLOCH. As in He Who Delights In The Scent of Burnt Offerings....) 





Another nice piece of Armorcast terrain, my own is painted in gunmetal, brass, and copper colors, with grand disregard for bimetallic reactions. 

The Auld Grump, in case you were wondering MOLOCH is _not_ the good guy.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Nov 26, 2009)

And do not neglect the wonderful world of Do It Yourself. 

Reaper Miniatures has a series of articles on The Craft, including some terrain articles, including a big old pile of treasure made from hot glue, round glitter, fake gems, and an ink wash. (I have made this one - it looks a heck of a lot better than it has any right to. I was expecting to be disappointed, but was very pleasantly surprised.)














Another is The twenty minute monolith - I had already made one, years before reading the article. 






The Auld Grump


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 4, 2009)

Nnnng! So pretty.... Not out yet, but coming from World Works.... And I just got my CraftROBO. 

Meanwhile, Fat Dragon has come out with a nice ruined structure -




Makes me want to run Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh. 

As has Dave Graffam




Some good chests and some drawers for decor.

And an oldie but a goody from World Works 




Lots of decor and tiles in this one, and the stairs can support a horde of plastic goblins and a metal troll. (As I learned to my regret in a Mordheim game.... 10 goblins, a troll, and an orc - my team never made it to close combat... the goblin's bows chewed me to shreds.)

The Auld Grump, sleep typing.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 6, 2009)

A semi-serious method for some terrain and decor is edible terrain!




Meringue Mushrooms (to choose a not random at all example) are surprisingly durable, and after the encounter are downright delicious.  It has been a few years since I did an edible encounter, but the kids I ran the game for enjoyed it. And not having to worry about the kids damaging the terrain and decor eased my mind a tad.





Rock candy is _very_ easy to make, and can create some very nice 'crystals'. If you have a plastic skeleton figure then you can grow the candy around it - adding a macabre touch. Food coloring can be added to the sugar solution to make varicolored crystals.

And you can always go for the classic witch encounter, using a gingerbread house....

The Auld Grump, yes, they ate the fungal forest....


----------



## The Little Raven (Dec 6, 2009)

malraux said:


> Hirst Arts has a lot of accessories, if you don't mind working for them.




And if you don't want to do the casting yourself, there's Castle Kits, which sells pre-cast Hirst Arts pieces. You can buy them in project sets (like for a particular tower plan on the Hirst site) or mold sets (loose pieces from one particular mold #).

Since I'm not much for casting myself, I'll probably buy some dungeon dressing pieces from them and paint 'em. I also might actually finish up my project to build a fully playable model of Castle Ravenloft (the above-ground section would be 6' fully assembled).


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 7, 2009)

I talked me into it - I am doing an edible dungeon for the kids game, just around Christmas. 

The Auld Grump, and I made a test batch of meringue mushrooms, to see if it was as easy as I remembered... not quite, but pretty easy. (Munch, munch, munch....)


----------



## pjrake (Dec 7, 2009)

heirodule said:


> Thomarillion. They are german, but ship to the US.
> 
> Their dungeon stuff:
> 
> Thomarillion Catalogue




Do you know if they come pre-painted?

-PJ


----------



## thalmin (Dec 7, 2009)

pjrake said:


> Do you know if they come pre-painted?
> 
> -PJ



According to their _Indications_ page 







> To the figures and construction kits:
> 
> For our figures and construction kits we normally use the materials pewter, resin, and keramin. Construction kits and figures are supplied in individual parts and unpainted. As the consignment may include small parts (partly also containing lead), these articles are not suited for small children.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Dec 8, 2009)

CharlesRyan said:


> I think it's Reaper that I got a campfire set from. Given how many scenes in the typical RPG take place around the heroes' encampment, I'm astonished how long it took me to find a simple campfire.
> 
> (Yellow d4s get old after a while. . . .)



Made my own out of Sculpy a couple of times (they tended to get books or large, metal minis of giants or dragons dropped on them).  Just roll the clay into round strips, criss-cross them on the bottom for the wood branches/logs.  Add a cluster of verticals pinched to points for the flames.  Bake.  Coat with white glue for strength and to seal the clay.  Paint.  Glue on a wisp of cotton at the top for smoke.

I just went looking for it to put up a photo and it seems I'll have to do it AGAIN as it must have been lost sometime in the last couple of house moves.


----------

